# What happened with CarbonEarth?



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Don't see their site anymore on the web and CX DIY has been sold out for months.

Matt has a lot of videos on his channel but haven't heard/seen whats going on.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

On Reddit I read that an investor emptied their bank account account and they were having equipment problems.

Here is the thread asking the same thing

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lawncare/comments/kb9m1d


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey, this looks familiar.... 

https://renovo.eco/


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> On Reddit I read that an investor emptied their bank account account and they were having equipment problems.
> 
> Here is the thread asking the same thing
> 
> ...


Any idea what podcast it was? There is a video from September of Matt saying he is under a gag order.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Renovo is his new company. He still hasn't said much on his Sunday/Monday podcasts. Lawsuit's continue. He is also affiliated with Subvert.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> Renovo is his new company. He still hasn't said much on his Sunday/Monday podcasts. Lawsuit's continue. He is also affiliated with Subvert.


I am hoping this is correct and what is the word on the new Sunniland Flagstaff??


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> Renovo is his new company. He still hasn't said much on his Sunday/Monday podcasts. Lawsuit's continue. He is also affiliated with Subvert.


I heard April 1 time frame.... I heard.... lol


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like Matt teamed up with Ryan Knorr on his new fertilizer line. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuJfCqajYjc


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

From the packaging and verbiage on Knorr's Lawn Supply line, it looks like it's the same stuff as the Subvert liquid products.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I got a whole bag of Carbon X still, guess I'll have to switch after this bag is gone.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEMmmefwyfM


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

That story about the heart surgery was so depressing. I hate the way access to healthcare in the US is so tenuous. What an awful system. Losing your job and your health coverage all at the same time has got to be an awful experience.


----------

